# Bulgarian: tall, dark and sexy



## dckayaker

How does one say 'tall dark and sexy' in bulgarian?

I'm not sure of Bulgarian grammar or if adjectives are gendered, but the subject being described is female.


----------



## qwqwqw

Висока, чернокоса, секси.


----------



## DarkChild

Чернокоса means dark-haired.

Тъмна means dark.

Мургава also means darker skin but I suggest you don't use it.


----------



## qwqwqw

_Dark_ тук се отнася за човек, жена в този случай, и значи чернокоса с тъмни очи.  Ти му предлагаш _тъмна_, но _тъмна_ не се използва в тази връзка /тъмнокоса е друг въпрос/.  Той може да реши да използва _тъмна_ и ще му излезе превода странен.


----------



## FairOaks

Ами, щом _dark_ означавало _тъмна_, _тъмнокожа_, _тъмнокоса_ и бог знае още какво, следва иностранният господин да утъчни, а не да му гадаете вий мисълта. Освен това: Вместо особено грозната, безсмислена и непотребна английщина _sexy_ (която гореспоменатий я тъй или инак знае) можехте да напишете я _възбудителна_, я _привлекателна_, пък и _изкусителна_ или _прелъстителна_, че и _пленителна_, _примамлива_ или _съблазнителна_, _очарователна_…


----------



## qwqwqw

Можехме да напишем много неща, като тебе.


----------



## DarkChild

Дума "възбудителна" не съм чувал никога. Възбуждаща - да.


----------



## FairOaks

А думата _разрушителен_ чувал ли си я, или само _разрушаващ_?


----------



## DarkChild

FairOaks said:


> А думата _разрушителен_ чувал ли си я, или само _разрушаващ_?



Сигурен съм, че дамата ще бъде изключително впечатлена...


----------

